# Mexican Spec 1983 Datsun 720 Van



## mason66srt (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi friends.

I thought you might like to see a customs made Datsun 720 van.
Family vehicles weren't made by Mexican manufactures so outside companies had to take existing vehicles and make them.
You can find Carry Alls, which is what they are called, made from Ford, Chevy and Dodge pick ups as well.

You might notice the round headlights and what look like 1967 - 1972 Chevrolet tail lights.

By the way the Nissan 720 pick up was sold in Mexico until the 1993 model year. That year it had a composite headlight in place of the dual rectangular lights.

Enjoy


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Whoa! Very, very cool.


----------



## Ronda spency (Nov 18, 2021)

looks in great condition !



Tutuapp 9Apps​


----------

